# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  red blood cells

## Chev

So i went to the doctor and did some blood work for non related AAS issues. They called back and said my red blood cells are 720 million and the normal would be around 500 million. I just got off a deca /test cycle and have been cruising for a month at 200 test C. Why would they be so high, and what health risk should i worry about? 

thanks guy

----------


## graeme87

It's high because of the gear, steroids increase your red blood cell count.

If you let it get too high you can face blood clots and other nasty stuff so give blood every once in a while to lower it. 

If you're off the gear it should go back down in a few months but I'm not sure how much it'll go down of how long it will take if you're on 200mg of test a week. 

Best way to get it down is donate blood.

----------


## amcon

what is your hermaticrit level should read something like 43 to 51...

----------


## tboney

Yea, gear can cause this increase. It could also be a genetic condition like polycythemia or hemochromatitosis. In that case your doc should tell you to give blood a couple of times a year. In addition, it could be liver related. Did your liver enzymes come back elevated?

----------


## jrock38

It is a good idea especially for guys on gear to give blood every 55days or whatever their time frame is. You dont want yor Red Blood cells getting to high. It also helps keep the blood thinner and less stress on the heart pumping it.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

you all do know you can't give blood if you've EVER taken steroids right?

----------


## RuhlFreak55

and if you lie on the form you could be putting someone else's life in danger

----------


## tboney

Its not donating blood. The doc takes blood. Its the treatment for certain types of blood disorders.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Its not donating blood. The doc takes blood. Its the treatment for certain types of blood disorders.


well sure....that's not free though lol. And the way it was talked about in this thread and is talked about on pro muscle all the time is like you're going to a blood bank

----------


## oakdad

I am on TRT and taking 200 test C a week and tell them that at the blood bank and they have no issues with it so not sure where they draw the line has to what is ok and what isn't.

----------


## BJJ

OP, why do not you write down all the values you have got from your last BW?

----------


## amcon

> OP, why do not you write down all the values you have got from your last BW?


please...

----------


## Chev

my liver values were normal, i made sure to ask about that. I had never heard of red blood cells going up. I was like "awwww shit!!"

----------


## tboney

Gear can cause something called polycythemia(sp?}. You might want to consult an MD.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> my liver values were normal, i made sure to ask about that. I had never heard of red blood cells going up. I was like "awwww shit!!"


interesting...why have you not heard of this? most steroids cause red blood cell count to rise pretty drastically...depending on the person of course

----------


## Chev

I have pretty good knowledge on gear, but still a newbie on blood work. Im learning though.

----------

